# Above ground irrigation build attempt



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm attempting to make an above ground irrigation system for 4 or 5 zones so I can avoid getting up really early to move sprinklers around. Previously using oscillating sprinklers for all but Zone F. Feedback or suggestions would be much appreciated.

Info and materials
Water supplied through 2 house bibs (no tie in).
I have 6 GPM and 80 PSI static to play with.
-high quality 5/8" garden hoses for mainlines, could upgrade to 1" (golf course hose, Smooth high-quality PVC, 125 PSI) if recommended 
https://www.greenlinehose.com/catalog/shop/Popular-Hose-Assemblies/Garden-Washdown-Hose/Golf-Course-Hose/dept-1A40?a=1
-Orbit 12' adjustable spray nozzles specs (0.25-2.25 gpm @ 25 psi) for Zone F
-Rain Bird standard 1800 series heads with R-Van 18 (adj. 13 to 18') and R-Van 24 (adj. 17 to 24') rotary nozzles
-sprinkler spikes on spray nozzles and rotary heads (all on 0.5"x2" risers)

Option #2 items to purchase
-PVC pipe 3/4" or 1" if recommended
-Poly pipe 3/4" for section with curve in the road (Zone F)



Hose bib in red

Zone A - area is 20' x 22' using, 4 R-Van 24 nozzles @ 90. If I'm reading correctly 4 x 0.65= 2.6 GPM. Use PVC instead of garden hose if recommended.

Zone B - area is 25' x 15', 6 R-Van 18, 4 @ 90 and 2 @ 180. Approx 3.38 GPM.
Use PVC instead of garden hose if recommended.

Zone C - oscillating

Zone D - yet to be determined. May stay oscillating.

Zone E - house side of tree island 37' long wavy 19' to 23', 3 R-Van 24 rotary nozzles 2 @ 90 and 1 @ 180. Set to max radius 24' approx 3.76 GPM. Use PVC instead of garden hose if recommended.

Zone F - curb side of tree island, wavy strip ranges from 6 to 10'. Previously only ran 3 heads. The curb has a curve.

Setup 6 daisy chain or T Orbit spray nozzles 2 @ 90 and 4 @ 180. Approx GPM = 5.62. Guessing this won't be possible even if using poly pipe. Making this 2 zones only option? If 2 zones, will use 5/8" garden hoses.

So my goal is to try and make this work by using house bibs and garden hoses with option to connect to PVC and Poly pipe. The catch is to design the sprinkler pipe with fittings so it can be broken down to shorter sections (removed after use/storage).

I have read the Designing a new irrigation system at Irrigation Tutorials and have a somewhat understanding of friction loss so I hope this could work.

Some questions...
Would 1" garden hoses for the mainlines be recommended? I see people using 5/8" generally.

Question 2. None of the heads purchased are pressure regulated. Should inline or at the heads be considered? R-Van 18's would require 30 psi, R-Van 24's would require 35 to 45 psi. Orbits require 25 psi. (I see Orbit has a 25 psi regulator but not sure if only for drig irrigation.)

Question 3. Should I use a Battery Timer with valve  over a bib timer? GPM test took an additional 5 seconds with bib timer. Would this be worth it?

Utimitately I'm trying to decide if this is all worth it. Already $700 in the hole with what I have. Don't be shy to voice for or against. Am I just wasting money or is all oscillating the way go.


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm running regular 3/4" rainbird valves from HD with standard PVC manifold, hoses, and a B-hyve controller with a variety impact sprinklers.

Hoses are 1" and I have 80psi at the valve.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks @zenmower


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Did a test of Zone B with 5/8 garden hoses (daisy chain) and managed to get decent coverage but all at max flow. Results were the same with or without the bib timer. The 180s were head to head. 90s about 14ft. Will try regulating the heads at 30 psi.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Finally got around to setting up Zone A 4xR-Van 24 @ 90's with hoses. Results are the same as Zone B. Falling short of head-to-head coverage 21' apart. Replacing all standard heads with PRS the way to go?


----------

